# Monster Plec



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ENJOY THE MONSTER LOL










Here are some other monsters it lives with 









Really stained water


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i like those plecs. the 2nd pic is my favorite. how big are they?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like P.Gibbiceps. They can get to be about 18".


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

moon said:


> Looks like P.Gibbiceps. They can get to be about 18".


they are not P. gibbs.

they are from the Pseudacanthicus genus....either L114 or L600. And grows to about 10" SL.

Nice fish bud...they new?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i like those plecs. the 2nd pic is my favorite. how big are they?


Thanks 

That's a younger L-600 around 6.5''-7''

The first one is a L-160 around 8.5''

The third pic is a L-114 and a L-160 L-160 is about 8'' the L-114 is around 6''

The last 2 is a big L-600 and a big L-114 both are huge fish



moon said:


> Looks like P.Gibbiceps. They can get to be about 18".


What one looks like a gibb?



Hitch said:


> they are not P. gibbs.
> 
> they are from the Pseudacanthicus genus....either L114 or L600. And grows to about 10" SL.
> 
> Nice fish bud...they new?


You are right a few of them in there LOL

No I have had these guys for some time now. I wish I could pick up a few new ones


----------



## Joan (Oct 24, 2009)

woah, awesome sizes they are!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

haa... i love how prickly they look. <3


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

moon said:


> Looks like P.Gibbiceps. They can get to be about 18".


I can see how th last two might look like Gibby, except for the glaring red fins. Dead give away that it's not a gibbiceps.

Nice fish - although small hypans looks so much nicer


----------



## AquariaNow (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful Plecos!

Mike
http://www.aquarianow.com


----------

